# Things I like to tell my wife



## shy_guy

I don’t want to sound like I’m blowing sunshine at anybody when I write these types of things, but at the same time, I think things like this are important to us in long term relationships. Words are important to my wife. Sincerity is important to me (and I’m sure to her as well). It’s easy when you’ve been married for a while, and get busy with the practical concerns of life to forget to communicate nice, sincere, loving things to your partner, even though you may actually still think them. I think it is important to take time and say the nice things to your partner – it means a lot to him/her. 

I like to feed my wife’s security, comfort and sense of well-being. My philosophy is that I want to fill her up to overflowing so she can overflow onto me. I know when she is overflowing, she will always want to give back, so when I find myself feeling a bit needy, I usually stop and examine it, and realize I have not been filling her up. Instead of making demands, I make an effort to fill her to overflowing. If she doesn’t catch my needs and I know she is happy, I will talk gently about how I’ve been feeling … if I’ve filled her up and she didn’t respond, then it’s usually because she didn’t know what I needed, but she’s willing and even eager if I’ve filled her up. 

I wanted to post a few of the things that I like to tell my wife. In some of these, context is important, but if I give the context of every one here, the words will be lost. I’ll give a few important contexts, and if you want to know the others, just ask. These things are a part of how I try to feed her needs and fill her. Words aren’t all of it of course, but they are important to her.

Please add things you like to tell your wife below this. (Ladies, I’ll start another thread on things I like to hear from my wife in a day or two. On this one, it would be nice if we just had a chance to tell you what we like to say to you.) These are not sexual – maybe we can do that one in another thread.

I love you.

You’re gorgeous.

I thought about you when I was working today. (Something must follow this. You must tell what nice things you really thought about her.)

I like touching you.

I like your smell.

You make me so comfortable.

When I know everything is okay with you, I’m ready to take on whatever the day can throw at me.

How was your day? (When saying this, put your emotions and problem solving skills in neutral and just listen attentively)

No, it doesn’t make you look fat. There is nothing in that closet that could possibly make you look fat. 

Ooh, you look VERY good naked. (VERY context sensitive here … but you see your wife at the times when this is appropriate. She appreciates this one a lot, even if she does giggle and act embarrassed sometimes … other times, she’s anything but embarrassed … )

Your body is perfect. (go on to describe in detail what is appealing … she probably wants to hear it if she has time)

Honey, don’t worry about it, you couldn’t run me off if you wanted to.

I can’t imagine life without you. I don’t even want to try to imagine it.

I love it when you smile.

I like making you happy.

You know, it’s so nice to hear you singing in the house.

Being seen with you improves my image.

Because I’m proud of you!

I’m much more worried about someone taking you from me than I am that someone will be interested in me.

You know, you do SUCH a good job with this!

I’m always proud of this house because you make it a home for me, and an absolute showcase for anyone who comes over to visit us.

You’re so talented at this!

You are my absolute favorite cook. (Because she loves to cook and takes a lot of pride in it. This wouldn’t work if I treated her like my little housekeeper.)

I’d be completely lost trying to manage our household. I’m glad you’re so good at it. (VERY true in our case. I’m just letting her know how much I appreciate it.)

You’re my best friend. 

You’re my best buddy.

You're the best teammate anyone could possibly hope for.

You are the girl of my dreams.

Growing up, I always dreamed it would be good to be together with the one I love. Now, you've made it even better than I dreamed.

Sit down for a few minutes. I'll massage your feet for you.

Let me work that tension out of your shoulders for you.

Your hair looks very nice today.

Where would you like to eat this weekend?

You're a wonderful mother! I hope our kids appreciate just how wonderful.

And there are some funny ones, like when she asks me in a humorous moment why I like her, and I respond by quoting an old cartoon in the cartoon voice: "Because y’alls purdy, and you got a purdy dress, and purdy eyes, and because y’alls that there little ole rabbit critter I been aimin’ to plug ..." She'll quote it with me now when I start it . 

And despite the fact that she loves to cook, sometimes it’s nice for her to hear me say: 

“Relax. I’ll cook breakfast this morning.” 

Feel free to add yours. I’m sure this isn’t all inclusive even for me. I’ll add more below as I think of them.


----------



## datingopinionz

Dude you got some nice words in there, i have added some of those to my list, how about these, here is my list, these are some words that actually clicked in my mind and hoping to say these to the right girl someday.

*Disclaimer* : some of you might think some of my points are plan bs. or not worth telling, but then again this is just what clicked my mind. also if anything of these sounds worth telling you your wife then please do so and let me know of her reaction 

*Disclaimer 2* : These sentences might horribly be grammatically incorrect, if you want to use it in real time then please fix the grammar first, specially if your wife is English teacher.

*01.* Your eyes are magical and magnetic once i look in your eyes, its just so hard to look away from them.

*02.* You have a smile that can make a million people happy, seriously if they display you in any commercial on tv which has your smile in it, it will definitely make an audience of a million cheer up.

*03.* Give a pretty smile before i leave home, it just makes my day go well.

*04.* You must be tired of hearing this from me a hundred times but whenever i am this close to you my hearts just starts pumping these words out, i love you *Use your sweetest voice and puppy face while you say the last three words in this sentence*

*05.* I am an artist i love art and you the best piece of art i have ever-seen everything about you.. your dazzling eyes, tiny nose, you shyness even you anger is so adorable, i just love it and i just love you.

*06.* When you hug her and when she releases you, just say wow and when she asks what say something simple like your hug was nice, later on say to her that there was a reason that you said wow after hugging her, and say to her that you said wow because when you were holding her in your arms it made your feel really powerful like never before.

*07.* Tell her she is like a hamster or kitten, pretty much everything she does is cute

*08.* Tell her My wildest fantasy is to just hold you in my arms and have your heart close to mine.

*09.* The only thing that i want to keep looking at now is your cute blue eyes. (Say this when time and situation is right)

===========================================================================================

*When she asks "Am i boring you?"*

Tell her 

- "You are probably not gonna believe my comment on that but ill say it anyways, everything you are saying is just pretty and with a voice that beautiful believe or not i just want to hear more and more..."

or

- "You are probably not gonna believe my comment on that but ill say it anyways, everything you are saying is really interesting and or maybe its because you have the prettiest voice, in any of the case i just want to hear more and more of what you are saying... so please continue"_ (now while an hour has passed and she is still talking you can start wishing you wouldn't had said that - just kidding)_

==========================================================================================

*This on you can say when things got back to normal after you put efforts in it after they were horribly wrong*

i don’t give up on people i love and you i love infinitely

==========================================================================================

This one is either romantic or pure desperate  but *THIS ONE IS MY FAV*, and i would definitely like to give it a try, if you want to try then edit it according to your situation. this would work good on a girl who knows who Shakespeare was and what he did 

tell her if Shakespeare was here in the exact same position as me, can you guess what he would have said to you?
*she will probably say no or ask what*
then say, i can guess, he would have started with your eye, he would have said your eyes are not just pretty but wonderful, like a wonderful glow the moon has in dark night, they are wonderful like stars in night and next he would have said something about your smile something maybe like your smile is no less than a sunshine that puts a feeling of happiness into heart of a person who takes a look at it. but if you ask me you know what i would have said? *this is my fav*
then say this "i would ask you to close your eyes, how about now.
do it now close your eyes,
>imaging you are in a farm full of daffodils or which ever is your favorite flowers,
> imagine its the most beautiful sunset time,
> imagine the most romantic song playing in background,
and now feel this." *Kiss Her Now! While She is Wondering why you are asking her to visualize* :x See the example below  

_Now once you have kissed her she will get the point of you speaking about Shakespeare and visualizing stuff_










P.S. Like this post if you like, any comments are welcome.


----------



## Goldmember357

those are all great of course I love you is still one of the best


----------



## Runs like Dog

For the millionth time the top row left button is HDMI-1 BluRay the right button is Composite Wii Netflix. Seriously do you hear f^cking voices in your head that keep you from paying attention? Am I speaking Klingon? WTF?


----------



## okeydokie

beer........NOW!

lol


----------



## Coffee Amore

"I love you" works best for me.

Datingopinionz, I'm sure you mean well but are you married? 

When you have lines prepared ahead of time, they seem prepared and insincere. It won't sound like you. It's better not to memorize some line that you can use later. Go with the moment. Tell her what you're feeling. Some of the things on your list are over the top for me. I would laugh if someone said it to me. I know I would laugh if someone said " I am an artist i love art and you the best piece of art i have ever-seen everything about you.. your dazzling eyes, tiny nose, you shyness even you anger is so adorable, i just love it and i just love you."


----------



## datingopinionz

Coffee Amore said:


> "I love you" works best for me.
> 
> Datingopinionz, I'm sure you mean well but are you married?
> 
> When you have lines prepared ahead of time, they seem prepared and insincere. It won't sound like you. It's better not to memorize some line that you can use later. Go with the moment. Tell her what you're feeling. Some of the things on your list are over the top for me. I would laugh if someone said it to me.


these are just some lines that clicked me in my past, definitely i wont be using any of em' unless i truly mean them and unless it truly fits in that moment . i just shared those cause i thought some of people here might like them and might like to use them. saying these just as they are in wrong moments will definitely sound creepy! :iagree:



Coffee Amore said:


> I know I would laugh if someone said " I am an artist i love art and you the best piece of art i have ever-seen everything about you.. your dazzling eyes, tiny nose, you shyness even you anger is so adorable, i just love it and i just love you."


ok, i won't use this on you promise!  what about other once?

and that was one of my fav. i really thought it was good  but thanks for the heads up  anytime in future ill think twice before i say this to a girl. 

anyways and like i said above in real i would probably say something that fits in that movement. and like i said in original post some of you might think some of my points are plan bs. or not worth using, but then again this is just what clicked my mind.


----------



## synthetic

I really dont know why you think I know everything and know what Im doing. I dont!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thewife

I love you is great, but gets kinda mundane when its used too much, being specific is nice and will motivate us...

I'm going to copy and email your post to my H who had forgotten to be specific after the first 2 years. thanks for the thread


----------

